# Where can I buy an italian pasta maker in Vancouver?



## massarrra (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi,

I need a pasta maker, I'm in Vancouver BC Canada ..I didn't find it in Walmart , Sears , Canadian tire , Costco. .. I'm looking for one like these : 
























Thank you


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Amazon.com, eBay, any number of online retailers


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Here's a starting point: Italian pasta machine - Google Search


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Home Hardware on Commercial drive, a lot of the Italian shops on Hastings between Nanaimo and Renfrew, Bosa (Victoria and Pender), Cookshop, Gourmet Warehouse.

This is a very common type of pasta maker, it is quite easy to find...


----------



## bruce liang (May 1, 2012)

There is some Chinese make one onsale, they work pretty well too, check this www1.pbmi.ca


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Try a restaurant supply co   or  Edward Don.com


----------



## drewjarvis (Jul 7, 2012)

Bosa foods off Boundary


----------

